# nesting doll = ματριόσκα (ΟΧΙ μπαμπούσκα ή μπάμπουσκα)



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2010)

Αυτή που, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, λανθασμένα λέγεται μπάμπουσκα, ενώ το σωστό είναι ματριόσκα. 
A *matryoshka doll*, also known as a *Russian nesting doll* or a *babushka doll*, is a set of dolls of decreasing sizes placed one inside the other. The word _matryoshka_ (Russian: матрёшка) is derived from the Russian female first name _Matryona_ (Russian: Матрёна). The word _babushka_ Russian: бабушка) is the Russian word for grandmother. 

Εδώ όμως, διαβάζουμε το εξής:
Μπάμπουσκα σημαίνει "κούκλα" στα Ρώσικα... και όχι μόνο κούκλα ως παιχνίδι,αλλά ως επιθετικό προσδιορισμό όταν κάποια είναι όμορφη! Matroska μπορεί να είναι η επωνυμία,όπως Barbie,Sindy κλπ.
Προφανώς κάνει λάθος ο κύριος, αλλά μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση η σιγουριά του ότι η λέξη Ματριόσκα είναι ένα απλό brand-name, όπως λέμε "Μπάρμπι". Συμφωνείς, Ζαζ;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

*Μπάμπουσκα* (*бабушка*) είναι η γιαγιά. Το αγγλ. _*babushka*_ σημαίνει (κι έτσι μεταφράζεται και στα ρωσικά): 1. τσεμπέρι 2. ρωσίδα γριά. Οι κούκλες ονομάζονται *ματριόσκες* (ενικ. *ματριόσκα*, ρωσ. *матрёшка*) και μεταγράφεται στην αγγλική και *matreshka* (από σύγχυση με το *матрешка *— το ορθό παραμένει το *matryoshka*). Ως ανθρωπωνυμικό, το *Ματριόσκα* είναι υποκοριστικό τού ονόματος *Ματρώνα*.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2010)

Άρα, καταλήγουμε να μεταφράζουμε το nesting doll ως _ρώσικη παραδοσιακή κούκλα;_ Ή καμιά άλλη πρόταση;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

Η _ρώσικη παραδοσιακή κούκλα_ ονομάζεται *ματριόσκα* στα ελληνικά (και _μπάμπουσκα _από μπέρδεμα). «Ματριόσκα» θα τηνε πούμε, λοιπόν, όπως ακριβώς θα πούμε λ.χ. και «σαμοβάρι» (κι όχι _ρωσική παραδοσιακή συσκευή παρασκευής τσαγιού_).


----------

